# The Official 3/27 - 3/28 Storm Discussion Thread



## loafer89 (Mar 26, 2008)

The NWS is predicting a snowstorm along and south of I-90 for thursday night and friday. At this point it does not look like the ski areas further north will benefit much from this storm.

I am hearing 4-8" of heavy wet snow possible along I-90


----------



## tcharron (Mar 26, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> The NWS is predicting a snowstorm along and south of I-90 for thursday night and friday. At this point it does not look like the ski areas further north will benefit much from this storm.
> 
> I am hearing 4-8" of heavy wet snow possible along I-90



Nice, I hadn't lookd at the forecast.  Looks like 3" in southern NH predicted so far.

Of course, I also had my hopes up when last night there was a solid inch and it was belching snow LAST night, and I wake up to that same inch.  Looks like it snowed more, then went to rain this morning, and washed half of the snow away.  *pout*


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 26, 2008)

We had a coating of snow around 11:30pm last night, but it's gone now with sunshine and 43F.


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 26, 2008)

where to go saturday, then? 

will sunapee/ragged/crotched be too far north to get anything meaningful out of this? 

jiminy?


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 26, 2008)

I would take this map with a grain of salt because the latest models push the snow even further south, but here is an early snowmap:


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe a final pow bump session Friday night at Sundown?


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe a final pow bump session Friday night at Sundown?


 
If we do get snow in Northern Connecticut chances are high for it to be a very wet snowfall.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> If we do get snow in Northern Connecticut chances are high for it to be a very wet snowfall.



Great for bumps!


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Great for bumps!


 

Yes indeed, though I wish we could get such a snowfall in Maine to cover up all of the ice in the woods.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh please please let this hold up--Stratton needs some bumps, aka I need something interesting to do at Stratton this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> I would take this map with a grain of salt because the latest models push the snow even further south, but here is an early snowmap:



Cool, if this thing holds up and can maintain it's Northerly position,  the snowbanks lining the walk at my place at Mount Snow will finally be taller then me!  That definately wouldn't be a bad thing as we head into April!  Plus, if 3 to 6" comes down the trees at Mount Snow would be ridiculously good, and I'd bet that runs like Beartrap, Ripcord, Yard Sale and Lower Nitro would have enough coverage over last weeks re-freezing event to re-open them and their SWEET looking bumps!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2008)

Me likey..maybe it can track a little further north and Stowe could get in on it...freshies for the Catskills..yummy


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry guys, this storm looks to be a snow event for areas south of Albany/Vermont/New Hampshire.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2008)

Just saw the weather, looks like 3-5 in the Berksire East area. 1-3 for Wachusett. Didn't look like it went that far up into VT. This on Friday after rain on Thursday.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Mar 27, 2008)

It's now looking like more of a rain/sleet event for pretty much everywhere, except extreme NW CT, the Berkshires, and S VT. Any snow that falls east of that band will likely not stick, since in the spring, there needs to be a lot more snow to stick than in the winter.

A pretty weak March for snow in SNE. Last time we had accumulation near Boston was March 1, and it was half an inch. (The average is somewhere around 8 inches.) Strong start, weak finish to the winter down here.

But, this is just SNE. I guess it's only up in NNE that really matters, since most of the small hills down here are closed/closing now.


----------



## hammer (Mar 27, 2008)

NECN predicions FWIW:

http://www.mattnoyes.net/.shared/image.html?/photos/uncategorized/2008/03/27/sfx_accums.jpg


----------



## danny p (Mar 27, 2008)

...winter Weather Advisory In Effect From Midnight Tonight To 4 Pm Edt Friday... 

The National Weather Service In Burlington Has Issued A Winter Weather Advisory...which Is In Effect From Midnight Tonight To 4 Pm Edt Friday... For 3 To 7 Inches For Central And Southern Vermont As Well As Essex County New York. 

Snow Will Develop Toward Midnight And Becoming Heavy At Times Late Tonight Into Friday Morning Across Essex County New York...as Well As Central And Southern Vermont. Total Snow Accumulations Of 3 To 7 Inches Are Expected By Friday Afternoon. Some Locally Higher Amounts Will Be Possible Across The Southern Green Mountains In Rutland And Windsor Counties.


----------



## Euler (Mar 27, 2008)

This is odd - the Burlington NWS office issuing an advisory covering So VT, while the Albany office has not issued anything?  What's up with that?

In any case, I'm ready for a bit more sticky, wet snow to bring the trees and the bumps at Mt. Snow back up to speed.


----------



## hammer (Mar 27, 2008)

Winter Storm Watch? If so, looks good for southern NH... 



> /O.NEW.KGYX.WS.A.0011.080328T0600Z- 080328T2200Z/ INTERIOR YORK-COASTAL YORK-SULLIVAN-MERRIMACK-BELKNAP- STRAFFORD- INTERIOR ROCKINGHAM-COASTAL ROCKINGHAM- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF... BIDDEFORD...SACO...OLD ORCHARD BEACH... CLAREMONT...NEWPORT... CONCORD...LACONIA...TILTON- NORTHFIELD... MEREDITH...ROCHESTER... DOVER...DURHAM...DERRY... LONDONDERRY... EXETER...PORTSMOUTH... HAMPTON 1038 AM EDT THU MAR 27 2008
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY AFTERNOON...
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY AFTERNOON.
> ...


----------



## Euler (Mar 27, 2008)

Doing some more digging around looking into this thing:

The NWS probability map (red areas indicate >70% probility of more than 4 inches snow in the next 24 hrs. The little red circle at the bottom of VT is pretty much right around my house!


----------



## tcharron (Mar 27, 2008)

hammer said:


> NECN predicions FWIW:
> 
> http://www.mattnoyes.net/.shared/image.html?/photos/uncategorized/2008/03/27/sfx_accums.jpg









Not seeing it anywhere else saying 6".  Tho it would make me happy as all hell.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 27, 2008)

The NWS is prediciting 3-5" for Sunday river which I hope is true for powder skiing this weekend. Driving through this on friday will not be joyful.


----------



## hammer (Mar 27, 2008)

And now we have a Winter Storm Warning:



> /O.UPG.KGYX.WS.A.0011.080328T0600Z- 080328T2200Z/ /O.NEW.KGYX.WS.W. 0009.080328T0600Z-080328T2000Z/ INTERIOR YORK-SULLIVAN-MERRIMACK- BELKNAP-STRAFFORD- INTERIOR ROCKINGHAM- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF... CLAREMONT...NEWPORT...CONCORD... LACONIA...TILTON-NORTHFIELD... MEREDITH...ROCHESTER...DOVER... DURHAM...DERRY...LONDONDERRY...EXETER 345 PM EDT THU MAR 27 2008
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 4 PM EDT FRIDAY...
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 2 AM TO 4 PM EDT FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.
> ...


----------



## vcunning (Mar 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Cool, if this thing holds up and can maintain it's Northerly position,  the snowbanks lining the walk at my place at Mount Snow will finally be taller then me!



And DrJeff is like 8 feet tall (counting boots and helmet) !  :-D


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweeeet. I may have to head out to Mount Snow tonight instead of my normal Friday night. Time to call the boss for a day off tomorrow. Either way this weekend looks great for southern VT.
the latest winter storm warning suggests 5-10 inches for some areas, and over a foot for the peaks!!! 


NYZ058-063-VTZ014-281000-
/O.NEW.KALY.WS.W.0009.080328T0400Z-080328T2200Z/
WESTERN GREENE-WESTERN ULSTER-WESTERN WINDHAM-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...HUNTER...TANNERSVILLE...WINDHAM...
SUNDOWN...ELLENVILLE...WOODSTOCK...WEST HURLEY...KERHONKSON...
NAPANOCH...PHOENICIA...JACKSONVILLE...NEWFANE
350 PM EDT THU MAR 27 2008
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 6 PM
EDT FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 6 PM EDT
FRIDAY FOR THE SOUTHEAST AND CENTRAL CATSKILLS AS WELL AS WESTERN
WINDHAM COUNTY IN SOUTHERN VERMONT.

A MIXTURE OF RAIN SLEET AND SNOW WILL CHANGE TO ALL SNOW LATER
TONIGHT. SOME FREEZING RAIN WILL MIX IN ACROSS THE SOUTHERN
CATSKILLS FOR AWHILE OVERNIGHT. THE PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE TO
ALL SNOW BY EARLY FRIDAY MORNING...BEFORE ENDING LATE IN THE DAY. SOME
OF THE PRECIPITATION WILL FALL HEAVILY OVERNIGHT INTO EARLY
FRIDAY.

IT APPEARS THAT 5 TO 10 INCHES OF WET SNOW WILL PILE UP ACROSS
MUCH OF THE WARNING AREA...WITH SOME OF THE HIGHEST ELEVATIONS
EXCEEDING A FOOT OF SNOW. ALSO...UP TO A THIRD OF AN INCH OF ICE
COULD ACCUMULATE IN THE SOUTHEAST AND CENTRAL CATSKILLS...WITH LITTLE OR
NO ICE EXPECTED ACROSS WESTERN WINDHAM COUNTY.

IN ADDITION TO THE USUAL TREACHEROUS TRAVEL PRODUCED BY SNOW SLEET
AND EVEN FREEZING RAIN...THE WEIGHT OF THE SNOW AND OR ICE ON THE
TREES COULD RESULT IN LIMBS BREAKING WHICH COULD IN TURN PRODUCE
SPOTTY POWER OUTAGES.

THE STORM RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS LATEST ROUND OF WINTRY WEATHER WILL QUICKLY
TRACK FROM THE NATIONS MID SECTION...TRACKING EAST JUST TO THE
NORTH OF INTERSTATE 70...REACHING NORTH OF VIRGINIA BY EARLY FRIDAY...AND
WELL EAST OF CAPE COD BY LATE IN THE DAY.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW...
SLEET...AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 27, 2008)

Current forecast for Killington, from Burlington NWS:

Tonight: Periods of snow, mainly after 2am. Low around 24. North wind between 3 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

Friday: Periods of snow, mainly before 2pm. High near 27. East wind 6 to 8 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.

I'm hoping for the 10" end of that range, for the sake of the 200 (+1) bumpers at Bear on Saturday and Sunday. (Me being the +1, scoping it out for consideration of competing next year.) Without fresh snow those bumps will eat people alive.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 27, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> The NWS is prediciting 3-5" for Sunday river which I hope is true for powder skiing this weekend. Driving through this on friday will not be joyful.



I'm going to Albany tomorrow for the NCAA hockey regionals. Hopefully it'll let up some before I head out around 1PM.

I like skiing and all, but dammit, at some point I'd also like to take the snow tires off my car! It's been too long without decent levels of grip.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 27, 2008)

I wasn't planning on skiing tomorrow but now it looks like it's going to start snowing at Belleayre tonight and continue all day tomorrow so I think I will head up there.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 27, 2008)

I've got a Ragged pass to burn. Tomorrow afternoon.....


----------



## roark (Mar 27, 2008)

meeting in the morning, then hopefully Magic...


----------



## ckofer (Mar 28, 2008)

roark said:


> meeting in the morning, then hopefully Magic...




A) School's cancelled for the kids - only 1" so far but it's dumping
B) Magic tomorrow - trip report puleeez


----------



## billski (Mar 28, 2008)

8:15am Friday
Metro Boston - snow on the ground as far south as Billerica, but it's now raining there.
Nashua - about 2" slushy stuff on the ground.  hailing right now, 32 degrees.
Yippee, go north young man!
Magic is looking good...


----------



## Euler (Mar 28, 2008)

8:40 AM Friday

5-6 inches of wet snow and dumping hard. Tommorow (and today if you can, I can't) will be incredible in Southern VT


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 28, 2008)

Here in CNY we've gotten 5 inches----should make for some great corn and BBQ this weekend.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 28, 2008)

2" new at Sunday River this morning and it still snowing, so hopefully we get 3-5" for some powder turns on saturday.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 28, 2008)

going to be at stratton this weekend.  hope it's good!


----------



## billski (Mar 28, 2008)

snowing big gobs of flakes in Nashua.


----------



## soulseller (Mar 28, 2008)

National Weather Service is now saying rain throughout most of NH, I had been hoping for a good day at Ragged tomorrow, bummer.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 28, 2008)

It's raining here in Coventry and very cold (35.4F) but at least I have nothing to plow so I'll take it. I took the day off and will be picking up my son from school at 2pm and hightailing it to Sunday River.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 28, 2008)

tekweezle said:


> going to be at stratton this weekend.  hope it's good!




I'll be there too, Tek, should be good. I'll be the one in the red pants with weed stickers all over my helmet (not really weed stickers, btw, they're Buckeyes), constantly waiting for the GF.

Yell "AlpineZone" if you see me.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 28, 2008)

And I'm heading up to Stowe Sunday.............where the weeks weather looks like ......crap. I give up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2008)

kingslug said:


> And I'm heading up to Stowe Sunday.............where the weeks weather looks like ......crap. I give up.




You know what they say about the weather in VT...if you don't like the weather..wait 5 minutes..


----------



## hiroto (Mar 28, 2008)

soulseller said:


> National Weather Service is now saying rain throughout most of NH, I had been hoping for a good day at Ragged tomorrow, bummer.



They report 6 inches of new snow.  I wonder if they got rain toward the end of it.  I was also hoping for Ragged tomorrow but hard to tell if the woods will be open.   I called them asked but they cannot be definitive.  Maybe better off Sunday with warmer weather but I only got Saturday.  Maybe go to Loon instead.  Looks like they only got snow out of this and their glades are all open.


----------



## Zand (Mar 28, 2008)

5" at Wachusett, not a flake here. Thinking about heading up later.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 28, 2008)

5" at Wawa? Geez, I've still got one more visit on my three-peat card to use up. Hopefully the snow's still there on Monday night...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 28, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I wasn't planning on skiing tomorrow but now it looks like it's going to start snowing at Belleayre tonight and continue all day tomorrow so I think I will head up there.



Well, I checked the hourly forecast this morning on weather.com and it said snow all day at Belleayre, they were completely wrong.  It was misting and drizzling all day and obviously it was freezing drizzle during the night as everything was encrusted in ice.  I skied for about 3 hours with icy crust on top of the snow near the top and a little softer about half way down.  It was still fun but I was pretty wet.  On the bright side they declared a rain day at noon so I got to ski today and I have a free ticket for this season or next.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 28, 2008)

Magic is reporting 10" at the summit & 6" at the base from this storm.  Should be sweet tomorrow!


----------



## ckofer (Mar 28, 2008)

soulseller said:


> National Weather Service is now saying rain throughout most of NH, I had been hoping for a good day at Ragged tomorrow, bummer.



Don't give up on that. They got 6" of wet powder. Not busy today and the woods are open. You may even find some stretches of untracked snow if you get there early. Trail report on the way.



hiroto said:


> They report 6 inches of new snow. I wonder if they got rain toward the end of it. I was also hoping for Ragged tomorrow but hard to tell if the woods will be open. I called them asked but they cannot be definitive. Maybe better off Sunday with warmer weather but I only got Saturday. Maybe go to Loon instead. Looks like they only got snow out of this and their glades are all open.



It was still spitting snow at 5 pm when we left. The outside thermometer on my car showed 32 degrees.


----------

